# Intervalometer for M5



## DanP (Aug 7, 2018)

I bought the M5. When reading the manual I was surprised to find that Canon doesn't seem to offer an intervalometer accessory for it. Does anyone have an intervalometer solution for the camera? I've seen a reference to someone using a Neewer intervalometer (available on Amazon) but it I don't see it listing the M5 as a compatible camera, and I've never heard of them.


----------



## andrei1989 (Aug 7, 2018)

any intervalometer with a compatible camera connector (1.5mm jack) would work because it just triggers the camera, it doesn't communicate with it..


----------



## DanP (Aug 8, 2018)

andrei1989 said:


> any intervalometer with a compatible camera connector (1.5mm jack) would work because it just triggers the camera, it doesn't communicate with it..


Thanks for the info. I didn't think of it that way. However, isn't the jack 2.5mm?


----------



## DanP (Aug 8, 2018)

I found an N3 female to 2.5mm male adapter on Amazon for $8 which I can use with my existing N3 intervalometer, so this should solve my problem.


----------



## andrei1989 (Aug 8, 2018)

true, it's 2.5mm

if you have an old cable or a 2.5mm jack laying around and some diy/electrical skills you can try on your own to see if it works


----------



## DanP (Aug 9, 2018)

andrei1989 said:


> true, it's 2.5mm
> 
> if you have an old cable or a 2.5mm jack laying around and some diy/electrical skills you can try on your own to see if it works


Thanks Andrei - that is good to know. If the $8 adapter doesn't work, I may try your idea. I have containers of unused cables laying around; surely there must be a 2.5mm mini-plug in one of them.


----------

